# 2 year old Female EP



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Star will be two on september 9th i believe. She has a lot of bird drive. hard runner and never gives up. I was just out with her after sage hen and she went 19 miles the first day (only a couple hours) and 15 today (also only a couple hours) She can really cover the ground! I have her heeling quite nicely on 97 % of the time i call her with out saying it again. She is/was whoa broke. She was doing it great, then i got lazy with training this spring and now have her getting it done again. She does need work on it still though. She is trained for stop to flush with pigeons, and was doing it on Blue grouse just this past week. I now have her retrieving to hand, and not breaking till the shot. i just started getting that done a little while ago, so that still could use work.
I have had her on wild pheasant, chukar (we have not found any yet but she ran the hills great) forest grouse and sage hen. She was really getting the hang of the forest grouse and pheasant last year. I'm sure with more wild bird exposure she will make a great bird dog.
I need to change my kennel around so she needs to go..

She DID have a health issue last october and november. took her to the vet and got blood tests done. She would run for about an hour and just not be able to anymore. I cant remember the name of it, but it made the red bloodcell count low so she just didnt have the energy for it. I got medication for it and have not had a problem since november with the running. I really htink the test came out a bad positive because i know she does not have it anymore. I have not had her on her medication since February. I still have a lot left that i'd include just incase. But i REALLY doubt she will ever have a problem with it again.
Her ped is in my signature.

I'm asking 300 for her. Pm with questions or anything.
























Star stopping to flush.

































Star pointing a Blue Grouse








Grouse shot over her.








More grouse..
























On a rooster


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

-----Sold-----


----------

